# "Free Kobe Bryant" T-Shirt



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I dont  believe it!!

Anything to make a quick buck now a days :sigh:


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I bet they are making alot of money too.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*...He Is Free...And What Happened To Innocent Until Proven Guilty...? Lets See What Happens...*


----------



## SteveHartfiel (Jun 8, 2003)

I hope Kobe's Innocent........ Real bad


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Why would anyone want to free a rapist?


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

I believe the reason for the whole FreeKobe.com site was that americans don't have enough heroes these days. -> Kobe shouldn't be charged...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

i'm buying the shirt!! :joke:


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

The worst thign abotu it is they seemed to have modeled it over the Free Mumia camapign. Even if Kobe is innocent, it is disgustign 2 compare the 2. The whole free Mumia thing was agaisnt racism, especially in the courts. You cant use the popularity celebrity thesame way a as you do in the plight for true equality.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Guys, I was seeing "Free Mike Tyson" shirts all over the place AFTER he'd been convicted. It's not that big a deal, it's just some people trying to cash in on a hot topic.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Picture's of 'The Woman' I found on a link on the message board:

***No posting pics of the alleged victim!- Louie***

_I cannot delete this message!_


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> The worst thign abotu it is they seemed to have modeled it over the Free Mumia camapign. Even if Kobe is innocent, it is disgustign 2 compare the 2. The whole free Mumia thing was agaisnt racism, especially in the courts. You cant use the popularity celebrity thesame way a as you do in the plight for true equality.


Good point. :yes:


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Picture's of 'The Woman' I found on a link on the message board:
> 
> *** No posting pics of the alleged victim!- Louie***



Man that ain't cool to post the girl's phone number across the 'net.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

That site should be shut down.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

*Both of u...GET THOSE PICTURES OFF RIGHT NOW OR YOU MAY BE BANNED! There was a warning about it! *


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

The t-shirt thing is a mean joke.

Notice is says' Free Kobe' with a picture of his mug shot. It makes fun of Bryant's defenders instead of a show of support.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I guess no one told them Kobe is free. He hasn't been convicted or detained. Didn't they see the press conference? What a bunch of fools.

And I'm just as offended as you ltrain. It's sick.


----------

